# I caught a pig!



## happy acres (May 13, 2014)

I was at my friend's house today. Her dogs started making a fuss. We followed them into the woods and found they had a wild hog at bay! We caught it and brought it back. It's a young one, only about 60lbs,but we're going to raise it and split it. It's solid black. Pretty good for free!


----------



## M.L. McKnight (May 14, 2014)

There are wild hogs around here too (sadly). I haven't had any on the farm but my neighbor down the road will get one on occasion. Make sure that your pen is tight so that rascal doesn't get out and start looking for recipes to try.


----------



## happy acres (May 14, 2014)

It's a good stout pen. Plus the dogs patrol it frequently.


----------



## happy acres (May 24, 2014)

We named her Trouble.  And we've decided we're going to use her as a brood sow, when she's big enough. Right now we're working on taming her down a bit.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2014)

happy acres said:


> We named her Trouble.  And we've decided we're going to use her as a brood sow, when she's big enough. Right now we're working on taming her down a bit.


So how has the taming of the feral pig been going? Or have you decided to butcher her?


----------



## aascvd01 (Aug 8, 2014)

Is it still alive?


----------



## happy acres (Aug 9, 2014)

She's still alive, and for a feral pig, she's really picky about what she eats! As far as taming, she's ok when we feed her, but doesn't like being touched. I guess she'll end up as Christmas dinner.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 9, 2014)

My only concern would be to have it vetted to verify its clear of disease that could transmit to you or your animals.


----------

